# Aquascaper 600 Nature Aquarium



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2017)

6 weeks. Pleased.


----------



## jon nash (21 Jul 2017)

very nice George


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2017)

jon nash said:


> very nice George


Thanks, Jon!


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Jul 2017)

Mesmerising...what camera and lens did you use to film that George? The quality is amazing.


----------



## Daveslaney (21 Jul 2017)

Very nice indeed.
Do you think a A160 would work as well on this size tank George?


----------



## Djoko Sauza (23 Jul 2017)

Love how well the green neon tetras fit colour-wise. May I ask where you got them? Can't seem to find in any LFS.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jul 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Mesmerising...what camera and lens did you use to film that George? The quality is amazing.


Canon 6D with 17-40mm. Thanks mate.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jul 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Very nice indeed.
> Do you think a A160 would work as well on this size tank George?


Yes, I've set up a few scapes with the A160 and AS600.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jul 2017)

Diogo Sousa said:


> Love how well the green neon tetras fit colour-wise. May I ask where you got them? Can't seem to find in any LFS.


Thanks. I got these from Wharf Aquatics in Notts.


----------

